# FAO Taxi drivers



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

Dear Mr. Taxi Driver,

I'm sorry, but that great big car of yours, right in front of me, blocking my way, it is not very easy to see. Please make sure to beep at me relentlessly, whilst shouting "TAXI", it will really help.

Thank you.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Sam said:


> Dear Mr. Taxi Driver,
> 
> I'm sorry, but that great big car of yours, right in front of me, blocking my way, it is not very easy to see. Please make sure to beep at me relentlessly, whilst shouting "TAXI", it will really help.
> 
> Thank you.




You having a bad day?


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> You having a bad day?


Lol, nah, just can't understand the mentality of these people. When someone clearly does not want a taxi why just keep on harassing them.


----------



## Beatle (Aug 14, 2009)

Sam said:


> Dear Mr. Taxi Driver,
> 
> I'm sorry, but that great big car of yours, right in front of me, blocking my way, it is not very easy to see. Please make sure to beep at me relentlessly, whilst shouting "TAXI", it will really help.
> 
> Thank you.


Lol - I am particularly fond of taxi drivers doing this when I am trying to cross a busy street and see a gap in the oncoming traffic for me to dive across the road when I am suddenly blocked by a taxi, despite the fact I have been shaking my head that I don't need a taxi....


----------



## seawind77 (Oct 2, 2010)

you know what, when you need it, if they dont like the destination they will refuse.


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

I love it when they see another taxi pull away from you, and still stop and shout "Taxi!!"
I'm like..... 'if I didn't want the taxi in front of you.... why would I want you!!??'


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

seawind77 said:


> you know what, when you need it, if they dont like the destination they will refuse.


or refuse to take you unless they've agreed a silly high price beforehand. I noticed with my son and his grilfriend here this week I was having way more hassle with the taxi drivers, everytime it was how much? as if WE are supposed to tell THEM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and then of course they turned the ride down when I told then exactly how much it SHOULD cost!!!!!!!GRRRRRRRRR.....................


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

NEVER get in a taxi with a driver that’s stupid enough to think that you can’t recognize a taxi :lol:

If they didn't wanna take NO as an answer, the middle finger gesture usually works, just a suggestion though 

Oh and it wouldn't be rude since they actually BEGGED for it


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

You cannot blame the taxi drivers for trying to get some more money however I will not pay the same rate for a black and white cab that has no windows or at least an handle to put them up, if the cab is following to bit and dirty as I will for a nice clean car. If they smoke in the cab I do not tip.
I jut love it when they argue a price before you get in and I reluctantly take it because I am in a hurry and there are no taxis around... then they ask me if I know the way..... grrrrrrrr


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

We took a taxi from Alex to Cairo once, and the driver insisted on going through the Delta instead of the Desert Rd,. We went along with it as we had time and he'd get the same money anyway, and I didn't go through the Delta very often. So he gets to Cairo and yes you guessed it he needed directions!!!!!! Just aswell my husband knew Cairo very well and could direct him back to the Desert Rd to the hotel we were staying at. Boy was the driver mad, did we care NO!!!!! He should have listened in the first place. Happy days


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

I used to get beeped at often in Sharm when I did not need a taxi until I could take no more then when I needed one I could not find one 

I made the mistake though of getting beeped that one to many times after saying La Shukran a few times to the guy I screamed "IM SHEE" and he came back to shout and asked me what I said

OH then I had the taxi driver who offered me hashish I told him it was haaram and he said it was halail go figure


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Horus said:


> I used to get beeped at often in Sharm when I did not need a taxi until I could take no more then when I needed one I could not find one
> 
> I made the mistake though of getting beeped that one to many times after saying La Shukran a few times to the guy I screamed "IM SHEE" and he came back to shout and asked me what I said
> 
> OH then I had the taxi driver who offered me hashish I told him it was haaram and he said it was halail go figure




If you were walking around in those speedos I can understand why they beeped.


I had my surgeon offer me hashish instead of painkillers after my op!!!


----------

